
Using a laser to wirelessly charge a smartphone safely across a room - mgav
http://www.washington.edu/news/2018/02/20/using-a-laser-to-wirelessly-charge-a-smartphone-safely-across-a-room/
======
gus_massa
The description of the security measures look better than what I expected, but
an invisible infrared 2W laser crossing my room make my eyes very nervous ...

